# Metal Urge!



## SARAHheartsMAC (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone know when this collection will be released in the UK??

I'm thinking the first week in December but I'm not sure.

I cannot wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am so in LOVE with this collection!

xx


----------



## amy_forster (Nov 26, 2008)

First thursday in december I think!


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope it's the 1st week of December. I think I just want two of the pigments. I'm saving for the Brunette, Blonde & Redhead collection.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys-fingers crossed!
I want Gilded Ash, Forged Rose and maybe another shadow.

I too want things from the brunette/blonde/redhead.
 I love natural collections. I always regretted not getting most of the N Collection!

xx


----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 26, 2008)

Visionaire and Molten Sol will probably be the only things I buy from this collection. I love Liquidlasts but I can get others which I don't already have at any time. It's a relief to me that I don't want more as I can't afford anything else!


----------



## Kaelean (Nov 26, 2008)

i guess it will be available on the 6th of Dec, at least thats when it will be available in Germany (even though I bet that your counter already has the whole collection in its drawers....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ilovegreen (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_.
I love natural collections. I always regretted not getting most of the N Collection!_

 





 especially for the paint pots.

I think I'll only be getting Gilded ash as I've not seen anything like it and I have 5 metal x's from last year which still look untouched.


----------



## Jot (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't used my metal x much so need to remember that and walk away from the pretty colours!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Dec 2, 2008)

Its on the site now oooooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!! and monogram


----------



## ritchieramone (Dec 2, 2008)

The site is going so slowly!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 2, 2008)

i  havent seen anything i want..thankfully for my purse! lol.

not really that impressed with the monogram stuff...looks a bit blah to me


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the only thing I want is cocomotion p/m


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2008)

the collection was out in nottingham mac store when i went ion today and i bought spiritulize pigment and the purple glitter as i didnt actually want any of the shadows!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 2, 2008)

the glitters look lovely...! i wish they did them in half sizes though! id never even make a dent in a full size pot lol.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Dec 3, 2008)

I ordered forged rose, gilded ash and verdigris to put away from my OH from xmas!! 
I wanted Marque from monogram but theres no way I'm paying £18 for a lipstick!!


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 4, 2008)

I like a few things from the Monogram collection but I'm not liking the prices.


----------

